# one for the ladies... amenorrhoea



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

seems like a blessing but I have a nagging feeling that I ought to be concerned. Its been about 6 months.

It happened previously; in my early 20s but at the time I was training obsessively and hardly eating (daft mare). I'm not training as much this time round, but my training is more structured and all I do is eat eat eat!

Do you think I should I worry, or just get on with it?


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

I think you should def see a doc about it


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Booo. Thought that might be the advice. Fanx


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i am such a spak i cant even read that word-amenorrhoea lol


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> i am such a spak i cant even read that word-amenorrhoea lol


Dont worry big jim, you just smile and look purdy ;-)


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol

just like my av


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> i am such a spak i cant even read that word-*amenorrhoea* lol


say diarrhoea....but really fuk it up and you'll sound about right:lol:

same thing too except red stops instead of brown flowing


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

TprLG said:


> seems like a blessing but I have a nagging feeling that I ought to be concerned. Its been about 6 months.
> 
> It happened previously; in my early 20s but at the time I was training obsessively and hardly eating (daft mare). I'm not training as much this time round, but my training is more structured and all I do is eat eat eat!
> 
> Do you think I should I worry, or just get on with it?


what is your BF like....Periods stop below a certain amount...thats all I can add really so I'll shut the fuk up


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Uriel said:


> say diarrhoea....but really fuk it up and you'll sound about right:lol:
> 
> same thing too except red stops instead of brown flowing


wtf is she gona die? im trying to eat my eggs b4 bed buddy and now its gna take a little longer lol fuk sake why would she wana start a post on that? lol sick sick bitch! lol reps to her when i refresh lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Uriel said:


> what is your BF like....Periods stop below a certain amount...thats all I can add really so I'll shut the fuk up


all i can add is this is nasty shyt lol but i aint shutting up! eeeeeeerrrrrrrrr!!!!!! lol


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

are you sexually active? If so have you done a pregnancy test.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Callofthewild said:


> are you sexually active? If so have you done a pregnancy test.


Are you talking to big gym? jeez fella he's bulking a bit but no need for that.

Are you trying to have a reverse V shape in your pic call O the wind?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Callofthewild said:


> are you sexually active? If so have you done a pregnancy test.


After 6 months? I think she might have noticed 'something' in that time


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> After 6 months? I think she might have noticed 'something' in that time


You'd be surprise with some people :lol:


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> You'd be surprise with some people :lol:


Yeah, thanks for that useful snippet of advise there Callofthewild. Good one 



Uriel said:


> what is your BF like....Periods stop below a certain amount...thats all I can add really so I'll shut the fuk up


About 18% last time I checked. Don't think thats near low enough to be a concern.

Hmmph... maybe I'm just kaput! Ah well, its not like I want kids anyway :turned:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

What age are you chick? My sister went through early menopause...started happening in her late 20's.

I would certainly get myself down to the docs and have it investigated....just so you know where you stand. Good luck


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> What age are you chick? My sister went through early menopause...started happening in her late 20's.
> 
> I would certainly get myself down to the docs and have it investigated....just so you know where you stand. Good luck


Really!? I never heard of that! I'm 28. Eeek! Does she have to take hormones or anything?

I guess I should see the doc though. Hurrumph!

Thanks!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey chick,

Could be to do with hormone imbalance, I know that weight training doesn't increase our test levels that dramatically, but I couldn't find any other explanation for why my skin/periods went haywire last year :confused1: in hindsight I should have gone to doctors a lot sooner than I did - had blood tests and everything came back 'normal'. Then everything settled down!

Now had coil fitted and have had spotting/ bleeding ever since! Very annoying after 5 weeks! And skin seems to be going funny again!


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

20% Bodyfat I think is the ideal % for that


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey chick,
> 
> Could be to do with hormone imbalance, I know that weight training doesn't increase our test levels that dramatically, but I couldn't find any other explanation for why my skin/periods went haywire last year :confused1: in hindsight I should have gone to doctors a lot sooner than I did - had blood tests and everything came back 'normal'. Then everything settled down!
> 
> Now had coil fitted and have had spotting/ bleeding ever since! Very annoying after 5 weeks! And skin seems to be going funny again!


Thanks hun. Did you mean you had a coil fitted as part of the treatment for the hormone imbalance? Or that that has screwed you up again?

I came off my pill last year and figured it would take a while to get back to "normal". But 6 months is quite a long time huh? My skin is pretty ****e at the moment too which has never been a problem for me before. Man I hope I don't grow a beard! Lol :lol:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey chick,
> 
> Could be to do with hormone imbalance, I know that weight training doesn't increase our test levels that dramatically, but I couldn't find any other explanation for why my skin/periods went haywire last year :confused1: in hindsight I should have gone to doctors a lot sooner than I did - had blood tests and everything came back 'normal'. Then everything settled down!
> 
> Now had coil fitted and have had spotting/ bleeding ever since! Very annoying after 5 weeks! And skin seems to be going funny again!


I know every lady is different but I have been on the contraceptive injection for a while now and it's a god send........no time of the month at all for 5 yrs...no mood swings, very little weight gain  Happy days....


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

skinnyfat said:


> 20% Bodyfat I think is the ideal % for that


Really!! Do you mean 20% is the ideal for women? For health I guess? Man, I still have a whol heap of junk in my trunk that I wanna shed!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

No hormones AFAIK,we not very close so she may and i'm just not aware. She had two further kids in her early 30's, just took a little longer to get pregnant. Like me always had problematic pregnancies and labours(her and bairns nearly died)...they gave her a hysterectomy at 33-35(or there abouts) she has 4 kids total...and was gutted that she HAD to stop there.

Best to find out for sure...the doc took a while to diagnose premature menopause...kept accusing her of doing 'something'(he didn't state what) that was messing around with her monthlies....in the end it turned out to be something that just happened. Premature menopause. After the period from hell i declare that she is a lucky b!tch, how come i never get the good stuff? I get stuck with ear ache and arthritis:cursing:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Oooh Kate, i tried the injection....was terrible, constant heavy bleeding. Doc said to give it some time, that my bod would get used to it..18 moths i spent 'giving it time'.....

Have tried so many different versions of the pill its not funny...

Very, very glad i don't have to worry about any of that anymore:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> After the period from hell i declare that she is a lucky b!tch, how come i never get the good stuff? I get stuck with ear ache and arthritis:cursing:


Lol. I hear that! I must say, I am not missing the PMT. I am such a cranky, miserable biatch when on. Even I don't like me :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

I lost mine for 2 years and went to see the specialist and she said i have a very mild case of PCOS and that WORST case scenario i would just need to go on some HRT when i wanted to have babies (but no treatment was required at that stage) (it was about 5 years ago) but my period came back in like 6 months after that and its not been a problem since, revisited the doc and she said all baby making things were perfect and back to working order with no PCOS anymore  happy days


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

TprLG said:


> Thanks hun. Did you mean you had a coil fitted as part of the treatment for the hormone imbalance? Or that that has screwed you up again?
> 
> I came off my pill last year and figured it would take a while to get back to "normal". But 6 months is quite a long time huh? My skin is pretty ****e at the moment too which has never been a problem for me before. Man I hope I don't grow a beard! Lol :lol:


Was going to PM you but you have no PM option yet! 

Sorry should have made that more clear.... Had coil fitted as was reluctant to go back onto the Pill! The coil I've been fitted with releases a tiny amount of hormone think about the same amount as the mini-pill so was hoping it wouldn't mess things up too much. Early days though, need to have it checked next week so will see how it goes!

Don't reckon you'll grow a beard sweetie, but unless it was all in my head, I felt that hair was certainly growing quicker and denser than it had previously :confused1:

Lol x


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

MissBC said:


> I lost mine for 2 years and went to see the specialist and she said i have a very mild case of PCOS and that WORST case scenario i would just need to go on some HRT when i wanted to have babies (but no treatment was required at that stage) (it was about 5 years ago) but my period came back in like 6 months after that and its not been a problem since, revisited the doc and she said all baby making things were perfect and back to working order with no PCOS anymore  happy days


Ooh glad you're all hunky dory now  Thinking about it I think one of my aunts had PCOS. If its hereditary then I guess its a possibility. How do they diagnose it? A scan?



BabyYoYo said:


> Was going to PM you but you have no PM option yet!
> 
> Sorry should have made that more clear.... Had coil fitted as was reluctant to go back onto the Pill! The coil I've been fitted with releases a tiny amount of hormone think about the same amount as the mini-pill so was hoping it wouldn't mess things up too much. Early days though, need to have it checked next week so will see how it goes!
> 
> ...


Ah thanks hun. I think its coz I'm a newbie and haven't been on here a month yet. Hope things settle down for ya! You know, I was just saying the other day that I thought my arms were hairier! :confused1: Scary! x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

TprLG said:


> Ooh glad you're all hunky dory now  Thinking about it I think one of my aunts had PCOS. If its hereditary then I guess its a possibility. How do they diagnose it? A scan?


yea they did an ultrasound, prodded my stomach to see if they could feel the cysts and they can do an internal ultrasound but they said it wasnt necessary for me.

I THINK there maybe a hereditarily factor to it but not sure, my mum had endometritis and ended up having a hysterectomy post all her babies but thats a little different than mild PCOS and thank god i have the all clear now.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

My gf has PCOS, has only had a few periods since she was 16 is 23 now. Her aunty also suffers with PCOS so like MissBC said could poss be heridatary.

Obviously might be something totally different.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

TprLG go and see your doctor, you don't have primary amenorrhoea but secondary amenorrhoea can be caused by hypothalamic or pituitary issues. As Uriel said it could be due to low body fat, but 18% shouldn't be low enough to do that.

As you've a past history of exercising and not eating it is possible your body is now more sensitive to changes in hormone levels.

Go and talk to your doc and if he/she is not experienced enough ask for a referral to a specialist. There are potential fertility consequences and even if you're not planning on kids it's also nice to actually still have the option should you change your mind.

I know that sometimes treatment with progesterone is used to bump start things but this is definitely not an area I know much about.


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

K. Thanks Gym Bunny. 'twill be nice to know for sure whether or not I'm seriously malfunctioning I suppose :-/ One shouldn't be so flippant with these things I guess. Man I am so good at repressing, its a shame you can't do a degree in it. Lol.

Thanks lovely x


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

TprLG said:


> K. Thanks Gym Bunny. 'twill be nice to know for sure whether or not I'm seriously malfunctioning I suppose :-/ One shouldn't be so flippant with these things I guess. Man I am so good at repressing, its a shame you can't do a degree in it. Lol.
> 
> Thanks lovely x


 :lol: Tell me about it! I grew up in a family where if your arm wasn't hanging off there was nothing wrong with you.

Work on the principle that I'd rather be sure everything is functioning than get taken out by something small. Good luck to you.


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

OK, so I called the Dr the other day to make an appointment. Its booked for Monday... and what happens today!? Aunty Flow comes to visit! WTF!?!?!?! I think my uterus is taking the p!ss out of me. Maybe I should just get it whipped out and be done! Aaaagh! :bounce: :lol:

P.S. I forgot to say, I had this week off training coz I've hardly been able to keep food down. Do you reckon the break in training has helped??


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

when a women is at peak performance .we all know the first thing a women gives up is her menstrual cycle . my wife has implant in arm ,aint had a period for 2 years, she aint bothered ,and she knows she is a baby catcher , everything will come back normal, if you eat and give it time , the female body will always find its way , with time come good:thumb: and if not see a gynaecologist :cool2: ps women marathon runners look up about periods:cursing:


----------

